# Pulled pork overnight?



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm serving pulled pork this weekend and want to cook it overnight. I've never done it overnight before, when should I put it in and take it out and at what temp? And then do I pull and sauce it right away and keep it warm or will I have to reheat it to be served around 5 pm? 
Also, is one pork butt enough for 20 people?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you talking oven roasted here? One caveat is that some of today's "smart" ovens figure that if the unit has been on for X number of hours somebody forgot to turn it off.  You could wake to a cold oven filled with uncooked product.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I would do it well ahead of time and then just foil wrap it in the fridge to be reheated. Usually you want to target between 1/4th and 1/2 a lb of cooked meat per person (depending on kids/adults/etc. and whether your serving it as sandwiches). You will lose somewhere around 40% of the pre-cooked weight. If I were feeding 20 people I'd probably go with two 9lb butts because I like to have more than is needed. At around 220F you should be fine letting the butt cook for anywhere between 8 and 10 hrs. Then you could keep it warm (covered in foil until serving but it sounds like you are going to have a good long gap in time). I'd reserve the rendered fat to mix back into the meat as needed for moisture.

Out of curiosity why do you want to do it the night before? You have other items to cook in the oven the day of?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Also what else will be offered? You probably want 5 - 6 oz. of pork per sandwich, so you want roughly 7 pounds of finished product. Assuming no one will want two sandwiches, of course. That could be at least 10 - 12 pounds raw product. Actually it has been a while since I've done this cipherin' fer real, current pros who do this regularly jump in and scold me as needed.

And pulled pork should be done when it gets in the 190 - 200 F range. It exhibits strange behavior. You put a hunk of shoulder in the smoker ( or oven, I'm assuming ) and the temp climbs somewhat steadily up to 165 - 175 or so, depending on age of meat, fat content, etc. And then the magic happens. It will stay at that plateau temp, maybe going up a few degrees, maybe going down a few, it depends. When the magic is done, temp will start climbing again.

As for saucing I prefer pork that is not swimming in sauce beforehand. You do want something to help keep it moist before it is served. I suggest maybe something like a light drizzle of some sort of "pig sauce" like this:

http://wasatchfoodies.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=741


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It will be North carolina style pulled pork.  I just want to have it ready ahead of time.  I don't want to be pulling pork as guests are coming.  Otherwise I'd have to wake up in the middle of the night to put it in the oven.

Is it safe to have it at 225 all night? It should go into a hot oven 450 for 30 minutes just to get the cooking started. After it comes out of the oven it will need to rest before it's pulled.  I would like to sauce it and then rewarm it covered in the oven.  I will provide buns and most will make sandwiches but I'm sure some will just eat it as is.  I will definitely keep the rendered liquid/fat for mixing back in!

Other sides are cucumber salad, coleslaw, potato salad, and I'm going to serve hot dogs as well (lots of kids).


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

225 all night is ok. I like to start with meet that is close to room temp rather that right out of the fridge.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I would agree that room temp to start, then 350 to get it going for about half hour, then 225. I think it will be done somewhere around 6-7 hours but if not, just let it cook. 

 I did it this way at a camp for the past two years. In roasting pan, covered rub and  sauce, add a quart or so of water to keep it hydrated, wrapped the pan in foil tightly then in the oven. 

 As was suggested, I would do extra. It reheats really well, freezes really well if there are any leftovers and you can adapt it to a number of other dishes. So there should not be any waste. 

Once it's done, let it rest only until you can stand touching it. Shreds much better while warm.Two big forks help instead of your fingers. 

A great dish to do ahead of time. You could put it in the oven just before bed or do it entirely the day before. Just make sure when it's done you are the only one in the kitchen. That's another reason you will need extra.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Some Ideas :

Here is something that might be useful in storing finished product - Pit Masters Embrace New Barbecue Truth Rested Meat Is Sublime

They say resting bbq or slow cooked meat is best - in a cooler with towels and foil for the home cook - before you cut or pull. The moment you start puling it will loose moisture. Leave that until the last minute? If you must pull ahead of time I would do what eastshores says : Reserve the juices and re hydrate, and probably add the sauce, and then store in a cooler or an ad hoc steam pan table if you can. OR. . . Get some sanitary gloves and invite your guests/ volunteers to participate in the pulling process.

Also - 


teamfat said:


> And pulled pork should be done when it gets in the 190 - 200 F range. It exhibits strange behavior. You put a hunk of shoulder in the smoker ( or oven, I'm assuming ) and the temp climbs somewhat steadily up to 165 - 175 or so, depending on age of meat, fat content, etc. And then the magic happens. It will stay at that plateau temp, maybe going up a few degrees, maybe going down a few, it depends. When the magic is done, temp will start climbing again.


I agree. This is why it would make me nervous to leave it unattended. After it hits 175 I pay close attention to the thermometer and wait for it to reach 190-200. It's unpredictable in reaching the desired temp. I would be afraid of drying it out. You could put a pan with water inside the oven as well? I assume you have a timer that has an alarm when it gets to temp, though. It's all a matter of timing but you know that already.

Oh, and by the way, I'll be in your neighborhood tomorrow with my partner at around, 1:00 pm. We'll be visiting the Astoria flea. Can I stop by and sample the results? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you given the crock pot method any thought?
Assuming you have one that is large enuf.
I did one a while back.
Brined then browned in a cast iron skillet ( I wanna try giving it a short smoking next time) and then into the crockpot on low overnite.

Delicious!
Tender and moist.

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

flipflopgirl said:


> Have you given the crock pot method any thought?
> Assuming you have one that is large enuf.
> I did one a while back.
> Brined then browned in a cast iron skillet ( I wanna try giving it a short smoking next time) and then into the crockpot on low overnite.
> ...


I've done that too. If crock pot is too small the meat will stew more than roast but if the rub is applied liberally then the flavor will really permeate the meat. The only issue I have with crock pot method is that there isn't a chance of even a faux-bark like one can (sort of) get when oven roasting. But the convenience is a major factor that keeps me doing it on occasion.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

jake t buds said:


> ...
> 
> I agree. This is why it would make me nervous to leave it unattended. After it hits 175 I pay close attention to the thermometer and wait for it to reach 190-200. It's unpredictable in reaching the desired temp. I would be afraid of drying it out. You could put a pan with water inside the oven as well? I assume you have a timer that has an alarm when it gets to temp, though. It's all a matter of timing but you know that already.


Regarding timing - plan for 9 to 12 hours. So putting it in oven at bedtime and checking first thing in the AM works... even for folks like me who need a full night sleep. I open roast rather than cover with foil. Foil will accelerate cooking so my time may not be correct in that situation.

A timer with an alarm... what a great idea; I'll have to get one of those!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW.

I don't really get the idea. I've never been able to wrap my opinion around the big deal of cooking something all that long when it really doesn't need it. My pulled pork rarely sees more than 2 1/2 to 3 hours in the oven. I've never had any complaints.

I'd love to read some opinions/reasons about this long cooking idea. _*TIA*._


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

BrianShaw said:


> A timer with an alarm... what a great idea; I'll have to get one of those!


You have a point or were you just being snarky?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

IceMan said:


> WOW.
> 
> I don't really get the idea. I've never been able to wrap my opinion around the big deal of cooking something all that long when it really doesn't need it. My pulled pork rarely sees more than 2 1/2 to 3 hours in the oven. I've never had any complaints.
> 
> I'd love to read some opinions/reasons about this long cooking idea. _*TIA*._


Forgive me if I've missed other posts where you explain your shorter method. Do you cover with foil and high temp? If so, how hot?

I know a lot of folks do, but I like the uncovered, longer slow method because it allows some sort of a fake bark. That's about the only real reason.

Plus, maybe, it is also because there is some "brag" value when telling people how long the pork cooked. But I wasn't impressed when Govind told me how long he cooked his short ribs so I'm just as sure that nobody really cares when I tell them how long I cooked the pulled pork. Ha ha ha.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess if I put the pork in then morning and cook it at 325 it will be ready in 4-6 hrs? Then rest and pull before the party?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

315 to 325 for about 4 1/4 hours in a pan covered with foil and water added the last hour. I marinate mine for about 3 hours prior and I use a little  liquid smoke . I then shred it then refrigerate it in the same pan I cooked it in with any water or juices left. Depending on type of crowd and time of day and what else you are serving determines how much you need. I always figure meat of any kind 1/2 lb. raw weight PP =1 cooked portion. poultry 1 lb. raw weigh  PP = 1 cooked portion.  I have used this formula for over 50 years and have never run out or had  much left over.  As far as reheat it can be done dry or sauced. I would do both ways  in case some do not want sauce. . Serve with Cole Slaw OR Vege.Slaw  and home made Baked Beans and Cornbread  or Corn Spoon Bread >   Carolina style here in Georgia means sauce is laced with mustard.   . If I used a smoker I would cook lower temp and a longer time frame  ,but I don't.  GOOD LUCK


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> 315 to 325 for about 4 1/4 hours in a pan covered with foil and water added the last hour. I marinate mine for about 3 hours prior and I use a little liquid smoke . I then shred it then refrigerate it in the same pan I cooked it in with any water or juices left. Depending on type of crowd and time of day and what else you are serving determines how much you need. I always figure meat of any kind 1/2 lb. raw weight PP =1 cooked portion. poultry 1 lb. raw weigh PP = 1 cooked portion. I have used this formula for over 50 years and have never run out or had much left over. As far as reheat it can be done dry or sauced. I would do both ways in case some do not want sauce. . Serve with Cole Slaw OR Vege.Slaw and home made Baked Beans and Cornbread or Corn Spoon Bread > Carolina style here in Georgia means sauce is laced with mustard. . If I used a smoker I would cook lower temp and a longer time frame ,but I don't. GOOD LUCK


This sounds doable.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

275 for 6-9 hours, do not foil it until done. Then foil it, drop it into a towel lined small cooler and it will hold 6 hours easy. Heavy coat of rub, totally cover it!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

MaryB said:


> 275 for 6-9 hours, do not foil it until done. Then foil it, drop it into a towel lined small cooler and it will hold 6 hours easy. Heavy coat of rub, totally cover it!


Do not foil in the oven?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> MaryB said:
> 
> 
> > 275 for 6-9 hours, do not foil it until done. Then foil it, drop it into a towel lined small cooler and it will hold 6 hours easy. Heavy coat of rub, totally cover it!
> ...


I don't foil in the oven either.
If the bark starts to dry out I just flip it over.
Then continue to flip when needed.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@flipflopgirl I don't have a crockpot, don't need one. Besides, I've got 20lbs of pork over here.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The purpose of the foil is so the outside does  not become to cooked or even burnt. The foil traps in some moisture so the pork does not totally dry out, also it saves you time in not having to go to oven and constantly turning the shoulder, or butt, or sirloin of pork which ever cut you are using.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm starting it off uncovered for a bit but then I'm definitely foiling. They have been seriously rubbed. Since the rub will provide lots of flavor I was thinking of not saucing these guys at all after they are pulled.  Instead I will offer 2 sauces, one store bought red bbq sauce and one homemade mustard vinegar sauce for topping. Bad idea?

In they go!





  








unnamed (9).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 20, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BrianShaw said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Have you given the crock pot method any thought?
> ...


Crockpot "roasting" is not for everyone.
I had to produce a full meal and had desserts in the oven space so gave it a try.
You def need head and side room at least a few inches for even cooking .
I am one of those that takes the top off every so often to turn the meat or stir the stew if you do it quickly there isn't much heat loss.
No more than having to turn a sheet of cookies in the oven.

I am def sold on this method for pulled pork.....the loss of meat to bark would have reduced the amt of tender and moist pork needed for sandwiches.

mimi


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Yup flip every 2 hours so the meat self bastes from the fat and connective tissue. I NEVER foil when cooking, not even ribs.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Foil is a BBQ crutch and ruins the crispy bark!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Bark gets mixed in and adds texture AND seasoning!


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

MaryB said:


> Foil is a BBQ crutch and ruins the crispy bark!


_Texas Crutch_, right?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

MaryB said:


> Foil is a BBQ crutch and ruins the crispy bark!


Can you bar b que without smoke? From this thread it certainly sounds like it. Sounds like rub and roast to me. What do I know?

Down here crutch is quite popular. Mostly because we need the time to really enjoy our Shiners. We don't ever crutch while smoking/cooking. We crutch

right at the stall. Sometimes right into the Yeti, sometimes back in smoke. By the time the sides are done and we're now on to the Shiners in the garage

fridge, we open the presents. Beautiful bark, wonderful ring. Like Martha says, "it's a good thing". We also trim the fat off the butts before smoking so as

not to hide the pelicle. sp?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

BBQ was mentioned only once in this thread, most likely in error. We've all been talking roasted or stewed pulled pork.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I think we should all show our butts off! This is from about 2 weeks ago. Smoked with applewood.





  








butt.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 21, 2015


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

BrianShaw said:


> BBQ was mentioned only once in this thread, most likely in error. We've all been talking roasted or stewed pulled pork.


How was it in error? Please clarify.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Jake, I don't think MaryB meant to imply that anything we have been discussing has anything to do with smoking meat. I might be wrong but that's what I was thinking.

I know I prefer real BBQ to oven-roasted or crockpot pulled pork but sometimes that's just not the easiest to make happen.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

jake t buds said:


> You have a point or were you just being snarky?


Not snarky.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

BrianShaw said:


> BBQ was mentioned only once in this thread, most likely in error. We've all been talking roasted or stewed pulled pork.


I mentioned BBQ, What are you gonna do about it? It wasn't in error either. Which ever way you want to take it, verb or noun. I never make a mistake!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

If ya ask me, which nobody did, I think if your going to rub your meat, Brian, then slow cook it, then pull it and have barbque sauce and a mustard vinegar sauce to top it with, you're havin a BBQ.

Or, If you are going to slow roast something, no smoke, pull it, have 20+ adults and a bunch of children around, and serve hot dogs, potato salad, cole slaw, etc. you are having a BBQ. NO?

It's 6 am and I just threw another couple of pieces of white oak in the smoker. Deciding whether to make coffee or tackle a Shiner Lager Ryes and Shine/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif Happy Fathers Day y'all!!!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ha, some people are more picky than others about the word " BBQ". Who cares, right. If it tastes good eat or drink it! Happy Father's Day to all fathers.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Brian,

catch a flight to Big D. By the time you arrive we should be ready to eat. Besides everything else, I'll have you try my favorite sandwich of all time.

Lightly smoked soft shells, shredded lettuce, my own version of Louie sauce, on cheap white bread. You have to give it a little smush to flatten it a little before eating.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

> Ha, some people are more picky than others about the word "BBQ". Who cares, right.


*CLASSIC!!!*

Just like the words *"CHEF"* and *"COOK"*.

_Just vocabulary words. *LOL*._​
_I'm not sayin' ... I'm just sayin'._


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you being snarky or do you have a point. Ha ha ha 

Glad to have made you chuckle today. You make me chuckle too.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

But if the pork evaporates enough will it just be pig wine?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Someone asked about how I did things ... so here it is, as simply as I can: 

I usually use a butt, as big as I can find, or as cheap as I can get; cheap trumping big. I cut it up into chunks, baseball size. I stab each chunk a coupla-3 times and jam in a garlic slice. I rub it down with rub seasoning and jam it into a zippy bag for between 3-4 hours. I make a simple braise liquid of 1-cup coffee and 2-shots of bourbon, a shot of apple-cider vinegar and a shot of honey. I pour out the pork chunks onto raised rack in a hotel pan. I seal it up with foil and shove it into a 300* oven for +/- 2 1/2 hours depending on how much pork and/or how much other stuff is in the oven. Out it comes and it rests until it is cool enough to not burn my delicate hands. While I'm ripping apart the meat I reduce the liquid from the pan. I pour on enough liquid into the pulled meat to get it all just wet, not at all dripping, leaning to the less wet side. Back it goes into a screaming hot oven give-or-take 550* for maybe half an hour. Mix it up and serve.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

BrianShaw said:


> Are you being snarky or do you have a point. Ha ha ha
> 
> Glad to have made you chuckle today. You make me chuckle too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Now it just sounds like you're mocking me. Ha ha ha


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

How did it go? I make an overnight pork butt that starts a 475 then gets turned way down to 200 and roasts slowly overnight. It is divine but it is a PITA to clean the pan afterwords because of the sugar in the marinade. It pools in the corners and turns into a substance resembling thick glass. Still, so worth it to wake up to the smell of slowly roasted pork.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Smoker or oven, the idea is the same 275 the whole way.  Well one caveat: other than the smoke flavor, my smoker also is more humid than the oven.  My rule is to leave it uncovered until I like the bark and color.  Then I wrap it so the bark doesn't get more dried out or darker.  For bone in butts, I don't even check the internal temperature anymore.  Temperature is just one data point wherever you stick the thermometer at one point in time.  If the probe goes in easy and the bone wiggles around easy, it's done.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It was incredible. I'll post pics when I'm near my computer. What I know is there is no one right way and since pork butt is so easy to work with it's hard to go wrong if you have even the least bit of experience. 

I rubbed it generously and put it in a deep pan, uncovered at 450 for about an hour. It got a beautiful color. Then I covered it and left it in there for 5 hrs at 325. I let it rest covered in its juices for 2 hrs. My meat claws made an easy job of shredding, it took minutes. I stirred in the sauce (yellow mustard, cider vinegar and cayenne) and splashed in some pan juices. It was fantastic. 

On the other hand it wasn't too enthusiastically received by the New Yorkers. They ate it but they thought it was weird. Gawd how I hate New Yorkers sometimes. But take my word, I grew up on this stuff and it was good! I'm not wasting this talent on them again lol.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds fantastic... congratulations.  I totally agree that there is no one way!

One other thing that is interesting is that there is a HUGE diversity in how served and sauced. That seem to cause some folks to balk - simple lack of familiarity. In my family they tend to like it chopped and with sweet tomato/molasses sauce. I like it spicier and thinner, but not just vinegar and cayenne. I'm intrigued by mustard sauce but that is so far out of my experience that I'm even afraid to try without having someone show me what's right and what's wrong. When serving a crowd I tend to shred and hold in the meat juice, then chop (if they insist) and sauce when making the sandwiches or plating. I also tend to have several styles of sauce available. A bit of the "have it your way" approach.

Now I'm hungry and having a conflict: pulled pork or a brisket. I'm wanting one or the other... and quite possibly both!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*KK* ... You've just experienced a regular standard drill. People from any given region are used to, and expect, particular things to be prepared a certain way. As examples I'll give you ribs and chili. Sauce or no sauce _(dry or wet ribs)_; beans or no beans. That is just the way it is. Being from Chicagoland I could explain to you all about those poor people that just don't appreciate real pizza. _And nobody ... nobody puts ketchup on a hot-dog._


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The only thing more polarizing than BBQ is chili haha


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes polarizing. NY has no BBQ tradition of its own. There are a few BBQ places that have sprung up in recent years but I find them to be mostly trendy - furnished with reclaimed wood, drinks in mason jars and sporting rockabilly bands as entertainment. It's all a bit contrived in the middle of the city. It's a mish mosh of different types of BBQ and mostly you'll find unseasoned meat with an assortment of sauces so there is nothing really authentic or specific. @BrianShaw if you've never had NC style mustard sauce give it a try on at least a sandwich. It's tangy, but not sweet at all. My sauce is really simple, 1 part mustard to 1 part cider vinegar and a bit of cayenne. Others make it more complex and add sugar but I stick to my simple recipe.

@IceMan I recently heard someone say that ketchup goes on hot dogs because hot dogs are pork and pork loves sweet toppings. Nah I don't buy it, real hot dog lovers wouldn't be caught dead with ketchup and I'll stick to that.

The pulling





  








unnamed (1).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 22, 2015








The pan juice





  








unnamed (2).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 22, 2015








All dressed with mustard sauce





  








unnamed (4).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 22, 2015


----------



## farmerbrown (Jun 13, 2015)

24 hours at 185 for a pork butt.  No spices at all.  Just remember to shut the oven off and turn it back on right before bed.  Most ovens have a 12 hour shut-off timer.  You do not want to start it at noon, have it cut out at midnight, and find a cold gummy piece of pork in the morning.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

For sauce I prefer 50/50 ketchup/cider vinegar, red pepper flake to taste. Simmer until the heat comes out form the pepper flake then off the heat I add a good sized hunk of butter and mix in to thicken.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Growing up in NY,  Bar-B-Que was a really big thing. Having a Bar-B-Que was more of a happening. It was a date set for everyone to get together outside. In the courtyard or sometimes even blocking the street off. Our hood was like the league of nations. All sorts of cooking apparatuses were set up.Our family usually supplied all the chicken, the German families always had 2 pits built and roasted suckling pigs, and warm German potato salad. The guy with the butcher shop would supply all the steaks (for adults only) burgers and franks for the kids. Our Jewish friends always brought brisket and chopped chicken livers, yum. It was an all day and night affair. Kegs of beer, A&W syrup bottles with soda.etc. games for kids, drinking for the adults. At nightfall, live music, just about all the adults played an instrument. Then kids in PJ's, watched movies shown against the side of a building and cardplaying/gambling for the men and gossiping for the women.

What the hell happened? These days I hardly know my neighbors.

btw  always mustard on a burger down here


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

In Massachusetts we had cook outs, but we used a barbeque grill.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

IceMan said:


> _And nobody ... nobody puts ketchup on a hot-dog._


There's a small place down in Midvale, JohnnieBeef's that does a very good real Chicago dog. I hate those days when I'm driving by at lunch time and can't stop due to having a passenger already or being late for my next pick up. And if you care about your car's upholstery, do NOT order a to go Italian Beef sandwich wet.

Butt back to the topic at hand. A pork shoulder is one of the most forgiving hunks of meat on the planet. As one can see there are _*many*_ ways to prepare it, and it is pretty hard to end up with an inedible product.

You know, I wonder if a challenge theme of specifically pork shoulder would work? A very specific ingredient, but used in so many ways in so many cultures.

mjb.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[VIDEO]



[/VIDEO]​


----------

